# Indias Famous Photoraphers.....



## shaunx (Nov 30, 2007)

http://images.orkut.com/orkut/album...2JFsjHdAJtU9VDCidv53-Z37eI3YMhvrnPKHK-89g.jpg

Top 5 advertising photographers of Kerala -- Anil sir,Swaminatan , Rajan Paul,Reji Bhaskar ,Taha,Nandakumar


----------



## toteki (Nov 30, 2007)

And ... ?

Don't really understand the use of this picture..tbh


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 30, 2007)

um.
Good times.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2007)

There are six....


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 1, 2007)

Since the OP has posted other photos out of the orkut.com-account which he later admitted to never have taken himself, I am led to believe this one's not his own, either, so I changed it to a link-only. 

Still waiting for his reply to my PM on the matter...................


----------



## Alpha (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm also sure that there are famous photographers in India outside of Kerala.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 1, 2007)

why has he not been banned yet if he's just posting random photos others took and not answering mods PMs?  Seems like an odd spammer to me..


----------

